# afternoon project



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

While the last of the crush-and-strain was dripping put up 24 bottles of this summers strawberry wine.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

How sweet it is, last of the summer wine. I would love to try a bottle of that.


----------

